# V-plow on f150?



## IMAGE

Hey guys. I am having a hard time deciding on a truck to buy. I want to be able to plow with it, but other then that, I have no use for a 3/4 ton. I would like to stick with the f150 for the mileage and cheaper entry price.

So can I put a Boss V blade on the front of a 2007 f150 reg cab, maybe with some timbrens to help it out? The v-blade is only like 80lbs more, so it shoud be fine right?? 

Also, is $4500 installed a good price on the plow? or $4059 if I install it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Duncan90si

IMAGE;419818 said:


> I want to be able to plow with it, but other then that, I have no use for a 3/4 ton.


For me, that is enough of a reason right there to buy a 3/4 ton. You will be more prone to breaking and wearing out parts especially front suspension components when plowing with a half ton. Now I'm not saying that you can't or shouldn't plow with a half ton, I don't need to start an arguement with anyone. I have plowed with a 1/2 ton before with much success. But I have usually been replacing ball joints annually every spring also.  If you are only doing a few small accounts or plowing driveways then you will definately be fine.

A F150 will be able to hold the Boss V especially with some Timbrens. No matter what you decide good luck and let it snow.


----------



## YardMedic

Will a bike get you to work? Sure, but a car does it more efficiently for you. A straight blade is enough wear on 1/2 ton trucks (and plenty of people start with 1/2 tons, and continue with significant numbers of residentials and/or commercials with them as I did for years), but you start increasing the weight of the plow, then the snow load in front, and all the added wear & tear on what has been arguably the weakest front end in the history of the Big 3, and you're inviting problems. Any 3/4 ton truck, regardless of the manufacturer, will do a better job for you with durability & dependability in what is also arguably the hardest work many trucks will get.


----------



## linckeil

always buy a bigger truck than you think you need. if you think a 1/2 ton will be enough, go for a 3/4. if you think a 3/4 is enough, go for a 1 ton. you'll be glad you did. i've found this outlook to hold true whether the truck is used for plowing, towing, or hauling...


----------



## midwestsnowguy

7-6 boss vee would be great on that truck, the added wear and tear wont be a big deal, might have to do ball joints every two years instead of three years but your talking under 100 dollars. when we ran dodge 1/2 tons in the past we had 9' meyer plows on them just beefed the fron springs up, do the best you can with what you have, timbrens will do great on that truck also just make sure they are adjusted right.....


----------



## IMAGE

linckeil;419865 said:


> always buy a bigger truck than you think you need. if you think a 1/2 ton will be enough, go for a 3/4. if you think a 3/4 is enough, go for a 1 ton. you'll be glad you did. i've found this outlook to hold true whether the truck is used for plowing, towing, or hauling...


I do agree with you 100% BUT realistically I cannot afford the $5000 extra up front at purchase, the $1500 extra a yr in fuel, and the $220 more a yr for ins on the 3/4 ton at this time in my startup biz. Once cash flow spins positive I plan on buying a bigger truck to use for medium range transport and real commercial plowing, at which point the f150 becomes just a mower hauler. Hopefully by winter 08/09.

I can live with replacing ball joints yearly, if it will get the job done for now. Hopefully it snows enough to make it worth the plow!


----------



## IMAGE

midwestsnowguy;419925 said:


> 7-6 boss vee would be great on that truck, the added wear and tear wont be a big deal, might have to do ball joints every two years instead of three years but your talking under 100 dollars. when we ran dodge 1/2 tons in the past we had 9' meyer plows on them just beefed the fron springs up, do the best you can with what you have, timbrens will do great on that truck also just make sure they are adjusted right.....


Thanks


----------



## Detroitdan

midwestsnowguy;419925 said:


> 7-6 boss vee would be great on that truck, the added wear and tear wont be a big deal, might have to do ball joints every two years instead of three years but your talking under 100 dollars. when we ran dodge 1/2 tons in the past we had 9' meyer plows on them just beefed the fron springs up, do the best you can with what you have, timbrens will do great on that truck also just make sure they are adjusted right.....


Are you serious? Where can you get Ford balljoints for under $100? When did Dodge make a half-ton that would handle a 9' plow, back in the seventies? Not trying to flame you here, but some of these statements are are striking me as difficult to believe.


----------



## Detroitdan

I didn't think you could even get a V that small. Just went to their website and checked them out. Weird that they don't make the 7'6" in poly. 700 lbs seems like an awfule lot of weight for the front of a newer F150. Does it have a plow prep package? Timbrens are going to be an absolute must, in addition to plenty of ballast if you are going to try to carry that much weight. I would try to find something lighter if it were me. But then again I would try to find a 3/4 ton or bigger.


----------



## Jt13speed

Whoa whoa whoa...before we go jumpin ahead of ourselves. IMAGE what model regular cab is your truck? Is it a reg cab short bed or long bed? Does the truck have the factory Plow prep package? Open up your driverside door and read what your front axle weight rating is, is it 3750, 3900, 4050 or 4300...cause i know they go up that high on the new regular cab long beds with a plow prep. 

Im not sure what happend that BOSS changed the plows they recommended for F150s because a month ago, when i was playin around on the websides plow selection thing...they listed a 7'6" V-plow for the 04' to 07' year F150 reg cab long bed trucks....but now its not on there anymore.

Lastly, everything is going to wear out eventually. Im sorry but your i feel people are being hipocritical if they say overloading a 1 ton truck is safer then overloading a 1/2 ton truck:crying: thats just rediculous. IMAGE if you want to put a Boss V on your truck...i say DO IT!! then post lots of pictures cause i think it will look awesome.


----------



## DJMAUCTION

I also am wondering something, insurance with a plow on a f-150, in NY you will not get G and L with a f-150, they simply wont do it. 2nd, Ford will not warranty anything anymore on a f-150 when a plow is installed. 3rd for the extra money on a 250/ would come out the same over time when your replacing parts and the lack of time you can use the truck to make money, and the labor of installing the parts. your tires will be purchased sooner, your tranny, the engine, ect ect....I would just get the 250 and be done with it. but just my opinion....


----------



## IMAGE

Jt13speed;420565 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...before we go jumpin ahead of ourselves. IMAGE what model regular cab is your truck? Is it a reg cab short bed or long bed? Does the truck have the factory Plow prep package? Open up your driverside door and read what your front axle weight rating is, is it 3750, 3900, 4050 or 4300...cause i know they go up that high on the new regular cab long beds with a plow prep.
> 
> Im not sure what happend that BOSS changed the plows they recommended for F150s because a month ago, when i was playin around on the websides plow selection thing...they listed a 7'6" V-plow for the 04' to 07' year F150 reg cab long bed trucks....but now its not on there anymore.
> 
> Lastly, everything is going to wear out eventually. Im sorry but your i feel people are being hipocritical if they say overloading a 1 ton truck is safer then overloading a 1/2 ton truck:crying: thats just rediculous. IMAGE if you want to put a Boss V on your truck...i say DO IT!! then post lots of pictures cause i think it will look awesome.


I have not purchased the truck yet. It is still sitting on the dealer lot . It is the base model XL. reg cab long box. I will get over there in the next couple of days and look at it again to see the front weight rating.


----------



## mud

One thing to thing about might be a business lease. It has been a while since I have done one myself but the tax incentives on a lease actually made it a better deal for me at the time than purchasing a new truck.

With the tax incentives it might make you be able to afford a 3/4 ton, which would be a much better truck for plowing than a half ton. Might be something to check out.


----------



## IMAGE

mud;421210 said:



> One thing to thing about might be a business lease. It has been a while since I have done one myself but the tax incentives on a lease actually made it a better deal for me at the time than purchasing a new truck.
> 
> With the tax incentives it might make you be able to afford a 3/4 ton, which would be a much better truck for plowing than a half ton. Might be something to check out.


can a person put a plow on a leased truck?

I looked at the f150 yesterday, it was rated for #3500 front. Thanks for telling me to check that JT. I will stay away from that truck for plowing.

I am thinking I may just get 2 trucks. One the nice new one I want for the nice Image with lawns. And the plow truck can be an old beater. Well I found a 95 2500 4x4 cummins that needs a motor and a box, for about $2000, and it has a new tranny. (the motor ran good, guy is pulling it to sell it since tree fell on box) Since I have a Cummins sitting at home that will bolt in (new it would come in handy when i bought it for $1000 last fall), I think I will just get that truck and use it to plow, with a total investment of only $3000 plus a plow. (the guy actually has a boss V for sale for $2500 too...)


----------



## Jt13speed

Oh boy its a good thing you checked out that axle rating...3500lb would be almost overweight even with a little light weight one. I would definetly jump on that dodge even if it is engineless and boxless. Well you solved the one problem having a great engine like a cummins layin around at home. You can easily pick up a box off a truck at like a junkyard or build a flatbed or something. Wont have to worry about plow weight with that truck, they all have heavy duty solid dana axles and will carry just about any plow you can throw at it. Good luck and get some pictures up if you get it!!xysport


----------



## home rescue

Pay me now or pay me later. Can you really afford not to buy the heavier truck. Sometimes saving a little money now can cost you alot more in the long run. If you can't afford the bigger truck now how can you afford the extra price of a v-plow. I say this because you will start with a plow, then a salt spreader, the weight of salt in the back, etc.... Try to stop a heavy load without enough brake power, the add slick roads.It ain't fun when you can't get stopped.remember you got to spend money to make money.


----------



## YardMedic

home rescue;421816 said:


> Pay me now or pay me later. Can you really afford not to buy the heavier truck. Sometimes saving a little money now can cost you alot more in the long run. If you can't afford the bigger truck now how can you afford the extra price of a v-plow. I say this because you will start with a plow, then a salt spreader, the weight of salt in the back, etc.... Try to stop a heavy load without enough brake power, the add slick roads.It ain't fun when you can't get stopped.remember you got to spend money to make money.


Me thinks he hasn't read the whole thread to see that Image is going the route of a 3/4 ton!


----------



## IMAGE

ok, sorry to bring this up again. I am planning on the Cummins 2500, but I am curious now. What Front Axle Rating would be a good # on a half ton to safely put a plow on?

#3950? 
Safe with a 7'6'' Boss V?
or just safe with a 7'6'' straight?

I got that # off a new Silverado 1500 4x4 reg cab with heavy duty suspension and towing package. It had the 5.3 and an extra tranny cooler. 

(by the way if your looking for a new vehicle, and own your own business, GM has good deals for you... ladder racks and toolboxes for free and on top of current deals)


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

IMAGE;423014 said:


> ok, sorry to bring this up again. I am planning on the Cummins 2500, but I am curious now. What Front Axle Rating would be a good # on a half ton to safely put a plow on?
> 
> #3950?
> Safe with a 7'6'' Boss V?
> or just safe with a 7'6'' straight?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. On boss website, they state the available axles for the front of my 03 F150 are 3750/3900/4150. Yet my truck is a 3600 lb FGAWR, i searched on ebay, and every 03 f150 on there is 3600 besides a crew cab is 3750 which negates the extra capacity since theyre heavier to start with.
> 
> How hard is it to use a 700~ lb boss 7'6" straight plow on a half ton truck? I know the truck weighs 5300~ lbs with me in it so 5150 with some junk in the back seat, id assume 70% of that is on the front of the truck so thats 3500lbs EMPTY on the front axle? Even if it was a 60%/40% weight split, thats still 3k on the front axle, plus drivers, salt in back, tailgate spreader, 600-700lb plow and 100lbs~ for the mount up front, it would always be overweight. Arnt most half ton trucks in the 3500-4000lb front axle range? Ive seen newer ford F350s with 5 and 6k front axles for a 1 ton truck.
> 
> My 03 f150 4x4 ext cab. short bed sport sits up pretty high from the factory.


----------



## IMAGE

You will get more replies if you start your own thread, asking that question. 

But I think you will be OK with that plow on a f150... been seeing alot of them around here.


----------



## fordmstng66

I have been plowing for 3 years with a 95 F150, but i have also put a lot of money into the suspension, and i keep putting money into it every year. I am sure the truck will handle it, but if you add in the money for repairs you may be better off buying a 3/4 ton truck. That is just my .02


----------



## Burkartsplow

I think you should go with a 3/4 ton. I have plowed with a 1/2 and they get the job done, but just like everyone else says you are going to run into more maintenance problems down the road...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

u dont save any lenght either with a 1/2ton ur just smaller in traffic and a 3/4 gonna be better pullin ur trailer.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

What did you end up going with?


----------



## SnoFarmer

IMAGE;419930 said:


> I do agree with you 100% BUT realistically I cannot afford the $5000 extra up front at purchase, the $1500 extra a yr in fuel, and the $220 more a yr for ins on the 3/4 ton at this time in my startup biz. Once cash flow spins positive I plan on buying a bigger truck to use for medium range transport and real commercial plowing, at which point the f150 becomes just a mower hauler. Hopefully by winter 08/09.
> 
> I can live with replacing ball joints yearly, if it will get the job done for now. Hopefully it snows enough to make it worth the plow!


Get a used 3/4 ton now that you can afford and work it .
(You can find them with warranties).
You will make more money in the short and long term if you want to make it plowing or for transport use. Why buy a new 150 and beat it plowing for a year or two that makes no sense? You will just have an new worn out truck.

Then you can afford a V plow now, which by the way will make you more money over a straight plow also.

Jmo...

Get the more truck than you need.


----------

